# fill a hole where the hot tub was



## Projectwarrior (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,
We recently removed an in ground hot tub from our pation, (concrete slab)
it's diameter is about 3ft and about 4ft deep. At the moment its filled with dirt. Can someone please give me some guidance as to how to fill it with concrete.
(we actually plan to put another above ground tub and enclose around it with a deck) so we need to make sure it can take the weight.
thanks
J


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you fill the entire 4' depth with dirt?
Did you tamp it down as you filled?


----------



## Projectwarrior (Sep 24, 2009)

*re: Scuba dave*

Hey Scuba Dave,
Thanks for replying....first off there was a typo, it's 8 ft in diameter,
it is filled to the top, however it was not tamped but it's been settled for two years.
thanks
Marty


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer a hot tub partially recessed into a deck
But unless you have a place for water to drain not a good idea
Usually you tamp it down, 4-6" of rock for drainage, then concrete

Will the new tub be bigger then the hole, smaller...same size
My last tub I only had 2" of concrete over 10" of concrete rubble & sand mix
This house I have between 5"-20" of concrete


----------



## Projectwarrior (Sep 24, 2009)

*scuba dave*

Actually the new hot tub is an above ground unit. It will sit on the same spot as the in ground one we removed. That area has been filled with dirt but the patio around it is concrete. We are building a wooden deck over the whole back patio area. Building around and about half way up the hot tub. I'm not sure what, if any, prep has to be done to the dirt surface before we place the tub.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes - that's what I meant - even an above ground is best when sunk into the deck/ground
I put mine near the house & then built a deck up to it
It's very easy to get in & out










My last house I built a small deck on one side level with the tub


----------

